# New member from Ca! Meet my babies!!



## 32TinyPaws (Dec 4, 2010)

I’d like to introduce everyone to my furkids!

First is my first feline baby! His name is Tigger and he’s a 3 year old DSH that found us. He is absolutely the most perfect cat ever. He loves my 6 year old daughter our 6 dogs and everyone he come in contact with. He is a true joy in our home and we thank God every day to have blessed us with this boy. He brings so much joy to our lives. We hope he will live forever because I can not imagine any cat to ever fill his shoes. I think we may just clone him before he passes because I don’t think I could find a cat like him again even if I searched for 100 years!  He’s pretty camera shy so I don’t have to many good photos of him.





































Then there’s Emma or demon in Bengal clothing. We got her as a companion for our Tigger but it didn’t quite work out that way. Tigger is just a VERY mellow boy and she is off her rocker. She will destroy anything she can get her claws on. She is VERY rough with Tigger so he’ll sleep with her but other wise wants NOTHING to do with her. She chews through bags of dog treats eats any food we leave on the table and has destroyed two sets of blinds that we‘ve had to replace. She drives us nuts and we wonder every day why we did this to ourselves. BUT on the other hand when she is snuggly there is none sweeter. She LOVES to snuggle and purr she loves the dogs and is just a gorgeous princess. Regardless of all her problems we adore her and cant imagine our lives without her. She’s a camera hog LOL 




































　
There there’s our 6 canine babies. Bridgette and Teddy the Yorkies, Harley and Roxy the Pugs, Lizzie the Cocker Spaniel, and Bandit the Papillon Mix


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your kitties are very cute, but you get an A+ because you have a very cute cocker spaniel!

Btw, I know of a great cocker spaniel forum if you are interested.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Love your kitties! So cute.

How old is your Bengal? I have two boys that will be 4 in March. If you want any advice specific to Bengals, don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute cats! I have a bengal as well - just got her a month or so ago - she is a marbled bengal - 3 years old. However she sounds abit more laid back than your baby! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You have a full house of furkids! They're all just beautiful and I love your descriptions of them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Tigger is a _very_ handsome boy!....love your other pets too, especially "Bandit", your Pappillon mix.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

gorgeous photos,and your signature is too cute! The coordinating puppy picture might be my favorite though


----------



## 32TinyPaws (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone :wink

I thought I should add this one too! Who says dogs and cats cant get along? This was before Emma 












Leazie said:


> Your kitties are very cute, but you get an A+ because you have a very cute cocker spaniel!
> 
> Btw, I know of a great cocker spaniel forum if you are interested.


 
Thanks so much if you mean ZimFamilyCockers I'm already a part of it but not on it very often. If it's another one yeah I'd LOVE to know. Thanks. Here's a few photos of my angel Lizzie. She's like Tigger to me. Hands down the BEST dog Ive ever had. Not an aggressive or misbehaving bone in her body. She really is the sweetest dog I have ever known. I'd love to get her envolved in the therapy dog system but have no clue how to go about it. 

This is right after Tigger found us. Lizzie was just a puppy









This was right after we got Emma. We always introduce new animals to Lizzie first because she's just so accepting and gentle.






































catloverami said:


> Tigger is a _very_ handsome boy!....love your other pets too, especially "Bandit", your Pappillon mix.


 
Thanks so much! he was my first baby. He's truly a gentle and devoted boy. He is very attached to me and is the best snuggler ever. His birthday is actually in about a week he'll be 5 

This photo was just taken a few days ago, notice the grey


----------



## 32TinyPaws (Dec 4, 2010)

swimkris said:


> gorgeous photos,and your signature is too cute! The coordinating puppy picture might be my favorite though


Are you guys sure this is a cat forum?! LOL Just kidding. Thanks I took the Christmas photos.

Thanks so much for the sweet comments everyone


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I'm not much of a dog person. However, if I were to ever get a dog, I do want a Papillion-mix!

Anyhoo, back to the cats (since that's what this forum is about, after all!)
I LOVE YOU!!! Thank you, THANK YOU for using claw caps, instead of getting your cat declawed. 
I wish more people would do that!
I'm still trying to get Nebbie used to me handling her paws, so I can put some on her. For some reason, she scratches at the carpet after using the litter box, and there's starting to get thread-bare sections on the floor.


----------



## 32TinyPaws (Dec 4, 2010)

Vivid Dawn said:


> I'm not much of a dog person. However, if I were to ever get a dog, I do want a Papillion-mix!
> 
> Anyhoo, back to the cats (since that's what this forum is about, after all!)
> I LOVE YOU!!! Thank you, THANK YOU for using claw caps, instead of getting your cat declawed.
> ...


 
Can you believe we found him and no one claimed him. We are so greatful because we love him so much. He is soooo smart I mean extremley smart and loyal like no other. He's an amazing boy but SUPER sensitive. 

I have Tigger and he's an indoor/outdoor cat and always has been so he NEEDS his claws to be outside. And he doesnt claw inside very often anyway. But Emmas an indoor only baby and was getting to the point that we needed to get rid of her or solve the destructive behavior. Once an animal is in my home it's with me for life no matter what. I wont give up an animal unless its absolutley nessacary. Like aggression or the pet isnt happy. Anywho I had never even needed to worry about this with my past cats. I asked my vet about declawing and they said sure without even explaining how it was done or the pain it caused. I came home and Googled "declawing" and was just shocked in what it detailed I couldnt do that to her. She's a pain in the a$$ but I wouldnt wish that kind of pain or lack of normal fuctioning body parts on my worst enemy. I found an ad of SoftPaws online and bought some right away. She doesnt mind me handling her feet or even cutting her nails but she does NOT like the actual application and usually manages to rip a couple off within a day or two. So we put them one and put an e collar (cone collar) on her for a day to let the glue set then it works fine and she cant get them off.  good Luck to you


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're all so sweet...the cats and the dogs. I love the picture of Emma and Lizzie!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I don't use SoftPaws, but some generic kind at Petsmart. I got a box of 40 caps for $15 - and they're clear!

I guess colors are okay, but I personally think it looks ridiculous! LOL Maybe for Halloween, or some special occasion. One lady I know uses the bright/neon colors, and does 3 at a time... like alternates claws between green, orange and purple. Just horrid looking! LOL
But hey, it's better than the poor cat having NO claws and toes


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I LOVE all of your furry babies, but I REALLY, REALLY love your Tigger!!! There is just something about his face and just his whole cat presence! He is adorable and looks so extremely sweet!! Isn't it amazing the wonderful animals that sometimes find us? My Dagny found me too......just when I needed him.


----------



## 32TinyPaws (Dec 4, 2010)

Vivid Dawn said:


> I don't use SoftPaws, but some generic kind at Petsmart. I got a box of 40 caps for $15 - and they're clear!
> 
> I guess colors are okay, but I personally think it looks ridiculous! LOL Maybe for Halloween, or some special occasion. One lady I know uses the bright/neon colors, and does 3 at a time... like alternates claws between green, orange and purple. Just horrid looking! LOL
> But hey, it's better than the poor cat having NO claws and toes


I personally think the pastel pink looks super cute on her and tigger doesnt wear them but if he did I wouldnt definatley get clear. No man should wear fruity colors. LOL I know the website has lots of photos with cats with like black and orange for Halloween and red and green for Christmas. And the neon pink is their most popular for me NO THANKS! 



goldenstar1 said:


> I LOVE all of your furry babies, but I REALLY, REALLY love your Tigger!!! There is just something about his face and just his whole cat presence! He is adorable and looks so extremely sweet!! Isn't it amazing the wonderful animals that sometimes find us? My Dagny found me too......just when I needed him.


 
It really is true. And if I hadnt gotten Emma we just rescued and rehabilitated two ferals and adopted them out. It BROKE MY HEART to let the male go we became so close. But 2 cats is more than enough for me. I think in the future I'll just let them find me. I also think its the orange and white males that are the absolute best cats there is.


----------



## vicky1804 (Jun 28, 2006)

They are all gorgeous, Lizzy is so beautiful


----------

